# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Cafe Lề đường >  Minecraft công cụ giáo dục về khoa học, công nghệ, kỹ thuật và toán học cho trẻ em

## cmaagencygroup

Hầu như mọi người chơi game Minecraft và cả những người chỉ xem người khác chơi, nhận xét về cảm giác tự do của nó: Bạn có thể xây mọi thứ! Có người xây Taj Mahal, chiếc USS Enterprise trong Star Trek, cả đô thành trong “trò chơi vương quyền’’. Đó là những điểm thu hút thấy rõ của trò chơi này.

Để sử dụng nhiều cơ chế trong trò chơi, cần có thứ mà các kỹ sư máy tính gọi là tư duy lập trình, và đây là một trong những hiệu ứng mạnh mẽ của Minecraft. Trò chơi khuyến khích thiếu niên nhìn nhận logic và các câu lệnh nếu-thì là đồ chơi thú vị.

>>> Xem thêm: Back Tools Mod

Trẻ học được những điều lập trình viên biết và vật lộn hàng ngày: Công việc đó chủ yếu không phải là viết ra được 1 chương trình, mà là tìm ra những lỗi và sửa lỗi. Minecraft trở thành một công cụ giáo dục hoàn hảo để truyền cảm hứng về khoa học, công nghệ, kỹ thuật và toán học cho trẻ em. Các trường học và chính phủ đã tiêu tốn hàng triệu đô cho các quỹ "cho trẻ tập lập trình", nhưng có lẽ tác động của Minecraft vang dội hơn.

Một số đặc trưng khác của Minecraft là rất giống với những công việc của kỹ sư phần mềm. Ví dụ lập trình viên thường xuyên phải viết những câu lệnh và kiểm soát máy tính qua giao diện trần trụi là những dòng lệnh, gõ ra những câu lệnh trừu tượng hơn là kích chuột và trỏ chuột.

Nhiều lập trình viên tôi biết than thở rằng việc trỏ và kích chuột đã khiến người thường dễ tiếp cận hơn với máy tính, chúng cũng khiến con người trở nên lười suy nghĩ hơn. Người mới tập có thể thấy xa lạ đối với lập trình: Họ không quen với việc điều khiển máy tính chỉ bằng các dòng chữ.

Nhưng Minecraft lại gồm 1 dòng lệnh và yêu cầu người chơi phải tìm cách sử dụng. Những câu lệnh phức tạp đòi hỏi người chơi cần làm chủ được cú pháp tinh vi.

Tuy vậy Minecraft cũng có thể khiến người ta phát bực: Mojang cập nhật trò chơi hàng tuần, nhiều khi phiên bản mới không tương thích với bản cũ và người chơi than phiền rằng các sáng tạo của họ không còn hoạt động.

Nhưng những điều đó cũng trở thành những trải nghiệm có lợi: Những đứa trẻ chơi trở nên bền bỉ hơn. Bọn trẻ học được rằng trò chơi thường xuyên hỏng hóc và chúng không chờ đợi các tập đoàn sửa chữa chúng, bọn trẻ phải tự tìm cách sửa.

Q*uá trình hình thành Minecraft*

Muốn tìm hiểu về *game Minecraft*, cách tốt nhất có lẽ là thâm nhập vào trò chơi. Christoph Niemann- hoạt động trong về Minecaft đã xây dựng một thế giới Minecraft cho tờ The New York Times. Muốn chơi, bạn cần cài đặt Minecraft trong máy tính và một người quen thuộc với game.

Trích dẫn bài viết của Christoph Niemann và Hypixel (14/04/2016):

Để làm chủ được đá hồng (redstone) cần tư duy logic cao, cộng với khả năng rà soát, và khắc phục lỗi. Giả dụ như hệ thống của bạn không hoạt động, bạn phải kiểm tra từng bước từng thành phần xem sai ở giai đoạn nào. Một học sinh lớp 5 – Natalie khi chúng tôi quan sát cô bé lắp ráp nên cửa đá hồng trên iPad. Nhưng khi ấn nút “on”, không có gì xảy ra, bé đã phải lần lại từ đầu và tìm ra được mấu chốt vấn đề khi một viên đá hồng đặt sai vị trí.

Đây là tư duy mang tính hệ thống và là yếu tố gây ảnh hưởng lớn nhất và nhanh chóng nhất từ Minecraft. Trò chơi khuyến khích trẻ nhỏ tư duy logic và tư duy có hệ quả khi chơi với game này. Không những viết lên một phần mềm nhỏ mà còn xử lý những lỗi trong phần mềm đó.

Minecraft là một trò chơi hoàn hảo cho nền giáo dục hiện tại, trong đó tăng cường sự hứng thú của trẻ nhỏ với “STEM” (Science, Technology, Engineering and Math). Điều kinh ngạc là trò chơi hoàn toàn không được tạo ra cho mục đích giáo dục. Jens Bergensten- trưởng nhóm phát triển Minecraft khẳng định “chúng tôi chỉ tạo ra trò chơi cho riêng chúng tôi”.

Trong game, có những lệnh liên quan cần người chơi khám phá. Gõ “t” hay “/” khi chơi game và hộp thoại hiện ra để bạn có thể liên lạc với những người chơi khác hoặc thêm những lệnh để thay đổi môi trường của trò chơi. Ví dụ như gõ “/time set 0” thay đổi thời gian trong game. Những lệnh phức tạp hơn cần người chơi làm chủ những cú pháp khác nhau.

Một ví dụ điển hình là Gus, một học sinh lớp 7 ở Brooklyn, Mỹ. Em và những người bạn lập ra một kênh liên lạc và chia sẻ với nhau những trận đánh náo nhiệt. Trong game em gõ những dòng lệnh để trang bị cho mình những vũ khí khác nhau :”/give AdventureNerd bow 1 0 Unbreakable:1,ench:[id:51,lvl:1],display:Name:”Destiny”.

Dòng lệnh trên nhằm trang bị cho người chơi cung và tên với những đặc tính riêng biệt. Gus có rất nhiều những dòng lệnh (command) khác nhau được dán kín trên máy tính của em. Một số lệnh được kết nối với nhau trong một khối để khi sử dụng khối đó cũng như ta chạy một phần mềm.

Nhà nhân chủng học nghiên cứu về văn hóa Mimi Ito ở đại học California và là nhà sáng lập Connected Camps - một chương trình trên mạng để những đứa trẻ chơi Minecraft đã nghiên cứu kỹ những hành vi của người chơi.

Ito chỉ ra rằng khi trẻ em tham gia vào vấn đề gần như liên quan đến lập trình. Chúng thường lên mạng, vào những hội nơi có những người chơi lớn tuổi và là những lập trình viên yêu thích game này. Kết quả là game đã kết nối những đứa trẻ với những chuyên gia về lập trình.

“Đây là môi trường nơi những người trẻ tuổi kết nối với những chuyên gia lớn tuổi hơn chúng”, Ito kết luận rằng mối liên hệ này đem lại nhiều thông tin khi mà trẻ em có được một cái nhìn về thế giới nơi trường học không bao giờ động đến. Những người chơi lớn tuổi đóng vai trò những nhà truyền giáo đem lại tri thức cho thế hệ trẻ.

Ito còn khám phá rằng những đứa trẻ chịu khó nghiên cứu những phần cốt lõi của Minecraft phát triển những vấn đề mang tính kỹ thuật.

Một trong những học sinh được phỏng vấn là Eli rất quan tâm đến cách tạo kết cấu (texture packs), đó là cấu trúc bao bọc bên ngoài của vật thể 3D trong game. Thay đổi kết cấu của vỏ bọc sẽ làm thay đổi hình dáng của vật đó.

Điều Eli hứng thú thúc đẩy em phát triển kỹ năng photoshop. Thậm chí cậu bé còn nói chuyện với những nhà phát triển game trên forum và xin họ những bản thiết kế trên photoshop để cậu bé nghiên cứu.

Bởi Minecraft đã 7 tuổi, Ian Bogost sẽ sớm có những sinh viên từ Georgia Tech vốn quen thân với trò chơi từ nhỏ gia nhập đội của anh. Viễn cảnh khiến anh ngẫm ngợi: "Tôi tò mò muốn biết thái độ đối với công nghệ của họ ra sao".

*Minecraft* là một trò chơi cực kỳ phức tạp và không hề dễ dãi. Khi bắt đầu, không có chỉ dẫn bạn phải làm gì, không có cả mục "trợ giúp", bạn phải tự tìm ra cách. Điều này trái ngược với đa phần các trò chơi lớn hiện nay.

Nhãn quan "tự thân vận động" này là bởi hạn chế tài chính từ những ngày đầu: Làm việc một mình, Persson không có kinh phí để làm những bài hướng dẫn. Điều đó không ngờ lại trở thành một ý tưởng thiên tài, và trở thành một phần quan trọng của văn hóa Minecraft. Người chơi mới phải tự mò cách chơi.

Như Robin Sloan nhận xét: Đây là một trò chơi về những bí quyết, khơi gợi người chơi thành lập một mạng lưới chia sẻ thông tin rộng rãi.

Người chơi truyền nhau những kinh nghiệm và lối chơi tại trường học. Những học sinh này còn đăng những phát hiện mới lên wikis. Từ năm 2011, nhiều nhà xuất bản đăng tải sách hướng dẫn và phương pháp chơi trong game, nhiều cuốn đã trở thành những cuốn sách bán chạy như “The Goldfinch” của Donna Tartt.

"Trong Minecraft, những kinh nghiệm đều được chia sẻ rộng rãi", trích lời Michael Dezuanni, phó giáo sư về truyền thông tại đại học công nghệ Queensland. Ông đã nghiên cứu hành vi của những nữ sinh trung học khi chơi game này và xem cách họ phản ứng với những khó khăn, tức tối và những phát kiến trong game. Ông nhận thấy rằng trò chơi đem lại nhiều cơ hội để người chơi bộc lộ khả năng của bản thân và chia sẻ với những người cùng chơi.

Một trong những công cụ học Minecraft nhanh nhất và hiệu quả nhất là YouTube – website hiện có tới hơn 70 triệu video về Minecraft. Để tạo ra những video này, người chơi sẽ sử dụng phần mềm “screencasting” để ghi lại những gì diễn ra trên màn hình máy tính khi họ chơi.

Những video về Minecraft trên YouTube minh chứng rõ ràng nhất cho thấy cách dễ dàng nhất để học một điều gì đó là thông qua việc trực tiếp xem cách họ làm. thực tế, Minecraft là thuật ngữ được tìm kiếm nhiều thứ 2 trên YouTube chỉ sau từ “âm nhạc”.

*Minecraft có thể tồn tại được bao lâu?*

Câu hỏi này phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào cương vị quản lý của Microsoft. Những lãnh đạo công ty này vẫn giữ cách cư xử khéo léo trong việc điều hành trò chơi này, những quyết định quan trọng về sự phát triển của Minecraft vẫn do phía Mojang đảm nhiệm và đội ngũ nhân viên ở đây vẫn ở Thụy Điển.

Tuy nhiên bạn có thể tưởng tượng văn hóa bình dị của trò chơi này có thể gây ra một vài xung đột.

Ví dụ, Microsoft có thể cố gắng mở rộng sự thu hút của trò chơi bằng việc khiến nó trở nên thân thiện với người dùng hơn – điều có thể làm giảm sức hút của sự bí ẩn - điều mà các fan hâm mộ của trò chơi vẫn quen thuộc.

Hay một bản cập nhập trong tương lai có thể hướng trò chơi theo một chỉ dẫn mà những đứa trẻ hoàn toàn không thích.

Tuy nhiên bỏ qua tất cả những phán đoán đó, hiện tại *game Minecraft* vẫn có sức hút mạnh mẽ. Và thậm chí nó đang trở nên có sức mạnh hơn nữa bằng việc tiếp cận tới cả những trẻ em nghèo.

Mini Ito đã nhận ra rằng những đứa trẻ có được những kỹ năng trong thế giới thực thông qua Minecraft như học cách logic, điều khiển các server, làm kênh YouTube – có xu hướng đều ở tầng lớp trung lưu trở lên.

Bố mẹ và những chương trình ngoài giờ học trên lớp giúp chúng chuyển từ việc chơi với những viên gạch ảo sang viết những dòng code. Chính vì vậy, những nhà cải cách giáo dục đang bắt đầu làm một điều tương tự như vậy: Mang Minecraft đến lớp học để tạo ra những bài học về mọi lĩnh vực từ toán học tới lịch sử. Rất nhiều thư viện đã cài đặt Minecraft trong máy tính để phục vụ người dùng.

Một buổi chiều gần đây, tôi đã ghé thăm trung tâm thư viện Bronx – mới được cải tổ lại trong thành phố.

Ở một góc của căn phòng, một cậu bé đang mải mê xây dựng Khải hoàn môn ảo của riêng mình. Cậu nói với tôi rằng thường ở lại thư viện muộn để chơi Minecraft cùng với bạn bè.

Chúng đã xây dựng Tượng thần tự do, Tòa nhà 1 World Trade Center và thậm chí phiên bản sao chép của rất nhiều thư viện mà họ từng đến. Những ngón tay trên bàn phím thoăn thoắt để tạo ra những gờ đá giống hệt Khải Hoàn Môn trong đời thực.

>>> Xem thêm tại website: https://taibangoc.com

----------

